# Buffed Blog Ecke



## Balluardo (19. August 2019)

Classic steht vor der Tür, der Buffedcast wurde wiederbelebt und da erscheint der Zeitpunkt günstig die alte Blogger Sektion mal wieder in den Raum zu werden. Mir schwebt der nostalgische Bereich vor diesem neuen Homepage Design vor. Wo dieser Schweizer uns auf seinem Bauernhof alle an seiner Levelphase teilhaben ließ und zu Weihnachten Plätzchen gebacken wurden. Kann Classic überhaupt Classic werden ohne Buffed Community-Nerd-Lebenshilfe? Ich denke: Schwierig!


----------



## ZAM (19. August 2019)

Huhu,

wäre sicher ganz nett - aber wir haben festgestellt, dass Blogs in Community-Systemen ein totes, bzw. kaum genutztes System sind. Bei vBulletin sind sie zudem furchtbar hässlich, bei IPS (was wir hier nutzen)
war das System auch nicht wirklich durchsichtig.

Wir planen für einen frühen Zeitpunkt im kommenden Jahr auch eine Software-Umstellung aller Foren auf ein einheitliches System (aktuell haben die meisten unserer Seiten vBulletin, buffed hat IPB etc.), da fliegt diese Funktion dann aus allen Foren.

Aber vielleicht fällt Euch ja eine Alternative ein, wie man diesen Inhalt im Forum als Threads unterbringen könnte.  Eigenes Unterforum bspw.


Achja, wer seine alten Blogs vermisst, kann die übrigens hier exportieren:
https://forum.buffed.de/get_blogs.php


----------



## Balluardo (19. August 2019)

Oh geiles Feature! Wenn ich wieder daheim bin, werde ich mir in der Tat mal die alten Dinger runterladen.


----------



## Yalda (20. November 2019)

ZAM schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> wäre sicher ganz nett - aber wir haben festgestellt, dass Blogs in Community-Systemen ein totes, bzw. kaum genutztes System sind. Bei vBulletin sind sie zudem furchtbar hässlich, bei IPS (was wir hier nutzen)
> war das System auch nicht wirklich durchsichtig.
> ...


 

Hurra!

Ich hatte das schon vermisst 

 

Wäre aber auch gern mal wieder zu einem Blog bereit


----------



## AC_Mcleod (19. Juni 2020)

Holy..   es sind bei mir ca. 7, 8 Jahre vergangen, das ich WoW an den Nagel gehängt habe. Vor paar Wochen (Corona Lockdown war schuld) habe ich wieder meinen alten PC aktiviert und ein zum Spaß WoW wieder drauf geworfen. 

 

Das war ein Fehler, ich stecke jetzt wieder drinnen. Heute wollte ich aus nostalgischen Gründen schauen, was aus den guten alten Blogs geworden ist. Vielleicht hätte ich ja wieder damit angefangen. Schade, dass dieses Feature bei Buffed eingestellt wurde. Aber schön, dass es die alten Einträge noch zum Downloaden gibt.

 

Jaaa.. und wo soll ich jetzt meine geistigen WoW-Müll regelmäßig loswerden? 

 

greetings 

Maci


----------



## ZAM (19. Juni 2020)

Blogs in Foren sind generell etwas sehr aussterbendes, mit einer höheren Sterblichkeitsrate wie Foren selbst.  

Davon ab, arbeiten wir eine Weile an Forensoftware-Umstellungen und die neue hat keine native Integration und keine gute (selbst payed nicht) Alternative zu Blogs als Plugin.


----------

